# SVM Mode, C6 Mode?! Stumpfe Erklärung bitte!!!



## Milestone2709 (21. März 2017)

*SVM Mode, C6 Mode?! Stumpfe Erklärung bitte!!!*

Nabend,

ich finde einfach nix bei Google über SVM Mode oder dem C6 Mode...

Ich habe nur grob erfahren das es sich um Energiesparmoduse handelt oder so... eindeutig findet man nix oder ich raff es einfach nicht-.-
Zumal ich wissen möchte wie sich die einstellungen beim Ocn verhalten?!

Bitte Klärt mich jemand GROB auf was es damit auf sich hat?!

MfG


----------



## markus1612 (22. März 2017)

*AW: SVM Mode, C6 Mode?! Stumpfe Erklärung bitte!!!*

SVM hat was mit Virtualisierung zu tun.

C6 ist ein sog. C-State.
Die C-States takten die CPU herunter und verringern die Spannung bei wenig Last, um Energie zu sparen.
OC sollte das nicht beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Milestone2709 (22. März 2017)

*AW: SVM Mode, C6 Mode?! Stumpfe Erklärung bitte!!!*

Alles klar das war mal gut erklärt, vielen Dank


----------

